# Queen of Kings -- Results



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

1st RxCape -- 47.98

2nd KingScape -- 46.56

3rd Tide in Knots -- 35.62

4th Airborne -- 30.78

5th Rag-Tag -- 20.98

--------------

I want to thank everyone that made it possible -- you know who you are.

The venue was great -- Paradise Bar & Grill -- the weather was perfect. The Bud Lights were cold and I only dropped one F bomb while on the microphone.

All in all, 28 boats (26 paid) and we weighed 21 fish -- more if you count wahoo, snapper and dolphin. 

I'ev got piles of pictures but have to sort through all 247 of them real fast (read as in the morning) and I'll get them up then.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Job guys!


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Can't wait to see your pics Joe! GREAT job! Sorry I missed it! Look forward to the next one! :clap


----------



## RXCAPE (Jun 2, 2008)

Joe-

Great Job, Ronda, Quint and I had a great time.Ronda is already looking forward to next year.

Dan


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Way 2 go! I'msorryI missed this one too, but there's always next year . Congrats to all. :clap


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

What an awesome tournament!!!!!!

thanks Joe Z and everyone else who put it together. Our Ladies had an absoloute blast! We weighed in (pretty embarrasing) some really small Dolphin and a small King. But we had a blast and the ladies are ready to do it again next year. I think the quote if the tournament would have to be my girlfriend Dawna. When we pulled up on our first area she said " Awww look at the beautiful yellow and green fish". I thought I was going to pee myself when I realized what she was looking at. 

Anyway that turned out to be one of the small Dolphin we weighed. Once again Thanks Joe z and it was awesome to get to meet a few more forum members and put some faces to names...

:letsdrink :letsdrink :letsdrink :letsdrink :letsdrink


----------



## dantheman (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank,s Joe . :clap


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That's all that matters -- y'all had fun.

This tournament does not payout huge sums of money but also does not require a big entry fee. We don't have the fanciest everything and all that BUT my goal -- and I think we acheived it -- was that everyone had a blast. If you didn't, drink more Bud Light.

And now some pictures.

1st place -- RxCape.










2nd Kingscape










3rd Tide in Knots










Thanks again to everyone involved -- anglers, sponsors, weigh in crew, Augustus Busch. 

I'll get more up soon but I gotta go to work.


----------



## Catman38 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks to all you guys for putting on a great tournament and a hell of a lot of fun. Also, thanks to Paradise for all they did. We had a blast!! See you next year!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Team "Fat Jax" had a BLAST Joe, thanks for the effort in putting all this together. You and Paul did a great job. My hat's off to your and all the support you got.

Were looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Joe and all of the members of the RFRA. Our ladies had a blast. They wanted to weigh their dolphin but "Skipper" Shane was beat. I let them weigh it on the bow as we went past the oar house headed for the ship yard. They got some applause from folks that were eating dinner on the deck. We all had fun and can't wait for next year.


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

good job ladys:clap


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Joe,

AWESOME JOB!!!! We had a blast!!! Stacie's actually asking about the Bud Light now.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Good going ladies.:bowdown Great showing. Weather looked fantastic.

til next year.....


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

<U>Slide show</U>http://www.slide.com/r/ElwNzX5t4z9g...previous_view=mscd_embedded_url&view=original


----------



## dantheman (Jan 17, 2008)

AWESOME SLIDE SHOW JOEZ :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang!!!!! My office is blocking where the pictures are. 

that bites, really wanted to see the slide show, guess i will have to wait till I get back in Gulf Breeze to see them......Oh well!!!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey, finally got the one of our Ladies weighing in.......










Those fish were a lot bigger than looked !!! Actually....wait a minute.......No they weren't. I think the pictures may have actually added five pounds to the fish:doh


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

Brad K,

Just curious and completely understand if you wish not to divuldge or wish to pm me but what were you using for bait. For the king, dont really care about the green trash fish, coulda been a live tampon for all I care but the king, bait flavor, size, rigging style, caught fresh, held overnight in pen, approx. # of miles from bait caught to king caught, naked or skirted, trolling,drifting, anchor, downrigger, outrigger, flat line? You know just the normal stuff no secrets or indepth issue just feel I get to know people on the forum A)by dating their daughter, B)dating their wife, and my favorite 3) just getting to write their name an basic kingfish rig size, hook #'s, rod action etc in my ledger. Glad ya'll had a good time and actually wish a chicken or 2 not three but 1 or 2 would have hit the heavy bait rod at same time on sabiki and could have cut whole mess off into somewhere (my cloths bag if necessary) till they were dead and pray no blood everywhere and dream of surf-n-turf or get blood all over and throw whole damn rod,reel everything hoohed to them, net maybe over board and pray since I lost my tempor we dont reel up a rod , a reel, a wad of shit, and, and, and..............on the other downrigger cable!!

Good Job Guys!

Can't wait till next year and hope that you, as I am, am getting redy for 2009 QofK before/along with cleaning/straightning up from 2008. YOU ARE FISHING 2009 NO MATTER WHAT CORRECT!! Good, now thats the kind of enthusiam I like to read. Now we just have to talk to sme of our buddies and lets do he damn thing!!!!!

Creighton

ps-can you tell we loved it????


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

?.....:doh

We caught the King Southwest of the passnear the Trysler grounds. Chummed for about 4 hours with a few sharks no kings. Put out spread of live skirted Cigar minnows and one Yozuri Bonito. The fish hit the Yozuri about 4 miles North of the Trysler grounds! It was rigged on 69# single strand wire about 2 ft. worth. 

We are looking forward to next year as well


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

our ladies caught their mahi on the trysler grounds too... i know its late but i wanted to post a pic of them.. amy on the left, ashley on the right and chad


----------

